
IntersectionObserver in WebKit - chmaynard
https://webkit.org/blog/8582/intersectionobserver-in-webkit/
======
kaycebasques
Surma's blog on the topic back when it first shipped in Chrome:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/04/intersecti...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/04/intersectionobserver)

------
vmware505
Super useful. The question is when this Api will be implemented in Chrome and
Firefox?

~~~
johntb86
I think they already support it:
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=intersectionobserver](https://caniuse.com/#feat=intersectionobserver)

------
shaibaaitis
Really good article. Thanks for the author

